# Vintage Scott Super Limited Bikes - 1991



## ellenl (Jun 5, 2019)

I am trying to get an idea of the value of two vintage Scott mountain bikes. They are from 1991, the first year Scott made mountain bikes. We bought them for $742.50 each in Alaska. They were used very little and have not been ridden in over 20 years. All the equipment is original. One is a 16" frame and the other is an 18" frame. The frames are 7005 Aluminum T6 heat treated. The components are Suntour XC limited. The brakes are Dia-Compe 986. The bikes were sold to us with kickstands which seemed odd. In the photos you will see the bear bells we put on the handlebars for riding trails. I realize they are super outdated, so I want to price them reasonably.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

The Sun Tour Limited stuff wasn't terribly high end (not that you said they were). 

Other than being seemingly new, they don't offer a lot to add value, though maybe to someone with a serious Scott fetish, they might. 

I'd go ~ $300 OBO and let the haggling begin when you get an interested buyer.


----------



## ellenl (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for your input. I wasn't too far off on an asking price. I was thinking about starting at $350 and then haggle down from there.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

You'll likely end up closer to 2 bills is my guess, but, as a buddy always says, askin's free. 

Too many market forces against *second tier brands* already, add 26", rigid, and smallish frames, no real collector value, just first bike for the kids, or commuter sort of buyers.

YMMW, good luck with the sale!


----------



## restlessrider (Nov 29, 2007)

FYI regarding the earliest year Scott made mountain bikes:
I worked in an outdoor store (Alpine Ski & Sports) and we had some Scott bikes we sold in at least ‘87 or ‘88.


----------



## ellenl (Jun 5, 2019)

Okay thanks.


----------

